# Christmas wreath



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Made from black walnut "slices". My son has a tree business and DH is a woodworker. I love it. MerrybChristmas friends


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Pooh I like it. It's deifferent and unique! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

Very unique and creative. A blessed Christmas to you, too.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Very artistic. I love it too.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely. &#128077;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

So unique. Certainly one of a kind. Love it.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, I do like that! Beautiful!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I love it!!!! You could change the decoration on it for each season and leave it up all year. I would. My dad was a carpenter and I grew up with lots of wood type things. To this day, when I go into Home Depot I have to go through the lumber department just to smell that fresh lumber smell in the air. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it,and Merry Christmas to you too,friend.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful wreath


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

shshipp said:


> Made from black walnut "slices". My son has a tree business and DH is a woodworker. I love it. MerrybChristmas friends


very unique and very nice....


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Merry Christmas.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful wreath and so unique. I really love your creativity. Just wondering....is it heavy and how thin are the walnut slices?


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

That is lovely I can even see a deer or sheep head on one of the blocks


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

David cut them about 1/8 inch thick. The fatter ones were hard to arrange nicely. Not heavy at all. I bought a pressed wood circle at michaels. Hot glued the first row of slices then alternated the second. Greens. Wire edge ribbon for bow. Glued a plastic circle and hung on door by a removeable hanger.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Love the wreath very creative and so different from your plain green wreaths !!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

breathtaking xx


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very intriguing. Never saw one like it before.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the idea you used what is near and dear to you.. lovely work and so personal.. xo WS


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Brings back an old fashioned Christmas feel, warm and welcoming. Well done


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Unique, lovely, and local! Great idea and use of materials. Merry Christmas, Diane


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful wreath and such a great idea. Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Good Health Filled New Year.

Jane


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful piece of work! And so natural!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Son grew the trees, DH cut the circles and you put them all together into a beautiful creation. Very well done!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Black walnut! Wow! Said to be one of the hardest woods, and most valuable. I've heard stories of these trees being taken out of the ground, roots and all, to make the most of the wood.

That's a lovely wreath, and will likely improve with age.


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you just sell these at Holly Days at Sanderson HS in Raleigh? They are even more beautiful in person!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous wreath


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is awesome--love the wood slices!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Love it - what a unique idea and it turned out beautifully.


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow I love things made from nature I make pine cone wreaths and nut tree plaques I pick up stuff in nature to use. Tried to find those huge pine cones this year when I was traveling but didn't I planted 75 black walnut trees this summer but not that big in diameter. You are lucky I won't live that long but my grandchildren will get to see them


lynn


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How unique, not to mention GORGEOUS!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very creative. I love it too.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

I love wood and this is truly beautiful. Happy Christmas .


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------

